# who is in sussex



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

hi, i live in sussex and i am having trouble finding someone close to me who has fancy mice


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Leigh-Amber on this forum lives in Sussex PM her.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

i think loganberry is also from surrey


----------

